# Defense(less)?



## bandman (Feb 13, 2006)

http://www.prosportsdaily.com/comments/ ... 65150.html



> "The New Orleans Saints, which has three players facing four-game suspensions due to testing positive for water pills, isn't the only team feeling the heat of possibly losing multiple Pro Bowlers.
> 
> FOX Sports has learned that both of the Minnesota Vikings' Pro Bowl defensive tackles, Kevin Williams and Pat Williams, are also facing suspensions for testing positive for the same product. Losing one of the Williams would be a major blow to the Vikings but to possibly lose both would serve as a major blow to the NFC North contenders.
> 
> ...


http://www.prosportsdaily.com/comments/ ... 65477.html



> "On their only week off during the regular season, the Vikings might have suffered a big hit to their playoff hopes with news that they could be without two of their best players for a significant stretch.
> 
> Defensive tackles Kevin Williams and Pat Williams are facing four-game suspensions after testing positive for a banned diuretic, according to a Fox Sports report.
> 
> ...


----------



## TK33 (Aug 12, 2008)

I read online that one of the players in question had sent a sample to the NFL and they approved it. Apparently there are already lawsuits being filed against the pharmecutical that put this out because they didn't put all the ingredients in the recipe.

This only makes sense to me because Gooddell loves suspending players, and I applaude him for doing so, so you know there has to be something they are not releasing to the public.


----------

